# Wie Winamp mit der G15 Steuern?



## Uziflator (29. September 2008)

Hallo Community 

Ich bin schon längere ziet auf der suche nach einem Tool, womit sich Winamp mit der Logitech G15 Refresh steuern lässt.


Kennt ihr da eins?


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2008)

das ist serienmäßig dabei, brauchst doch nur die software zu installieren.

kannst aber auch noch andere applets installieren:

www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 SDK-Applets


----------



## Uziflator (29. September 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> das ist serienmäßig dabei, brauchst doch nur die software zu installieren.
> 
> kannst aber auch noch andere applets installieren:
> 
> www.G15-Applets.de :: - G15 SDK-Applets



Serienmähsig ist es nicht dabei.Funzt jedenfallsnich mit winamp.

Aber danke


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Serienmähsig ist es nicht dabei.Funzt jedenfallsnich mit winamp.
> 
> Aber danke



klaro, ich hab bei meiner g15 nur den gamepanel manager installiert und schon konnte ich den winamp steuern

edit: das applet heißt "logitech media display"


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. September 2008)

du musst in winamp in den einstellungen media tasten erlauben einen haken setzen da brauchst du auch nichts installieren dann funktioniert es also bei mir zumindestens
Oben in WInamp optionen dann einstellungen dann globale tastenkürzel und dann steht da Aktieviere Unterstützung für multimediatasten und da einen haken setzen

Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## Maggats (30. September 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> du musst in winamp in den einstellungen media tasten erlauben einen haken setzen da brauchst du auch nichts installieren dann funktioniert es also bei mir zumindestens
> Oben in WInamp optionen dann einstellungen dann globale tastenkürzel und dann steht da Aktieviere Unterstützung für multimediatasten und da einen haken setzen
> 
> Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN



der haken ist bei mir nicht drin, trotzdem gehts


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

unter eistellungen und dann globale tastenkürzel oder so^^ da n häckchen rein und dann müsste es funzen is jedenfalls bei mir so und ich hab ne g11

also immer schön das machen was SpIdErScHwEiN geschrieben hat^^


----------



## d00mfreak (30. September 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> unter eistellungen und dann globale tastenkürzel oder so^^ da n häckchen rein und dann müsste es funzen is jedenfalls bei mir so und ich hab ne g11
> 
> also immer schön das machen was SpIdErScHwEiN geschrieben hat^^



Genau, die lassen sich dann auch frei belegen.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. September 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Genau, die lassen sich dann auch frei belegen.


mal nebenbei angemerkt: und deshalb braucht man auch keine G15 dafür... so müsste es aussehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (30. September 2008)

Stopp und so geht ja schon standart mäsig ,möchte aber mt den Medien tasten steuern!


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Stopp und so geht ja schon standart mäsig ,möchte aber mt den Medien tasten steuern!


geht doch dann auch


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (30. September 2008)

so müsste es aussehen!!!!!!! dann sind eigentlich die Tasten aktiviert und wenn man dann noch das untere Häkchen macht kann man die tastenbelegung auch noch ändern aber das pbere Häkchen muss sein also bei miener G11 zumindestens


----------



## Spooky (3. Oktober 2008)

Falls deine Mediatasten nicht funzen sollten, musst du sie dann halt der gewünschten Funktion zuweisen! Die Einstellungen findest du ebenfalls in dem genannten Reiter bei den Optionen.


----------

